
Mathematics of Civilization V - jmstfv
http://civilization.wikia.com/wiki/Mathematics_of_Civilization_V
======
gwern
Not as awesome as
[http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Personality_value](http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Personality_value)
or especially [https://wiki.puella-
magi.net/Population_dynamics](https://wiki.puella-
magi.net/Population_dynamics) IMO.

~~~
ralfd
Wait what? I don't get the latter link about some anime. It is a manga/anime
about magical girls, who eat witches, but when they grow up they become
themselves witches??

~~~
gwern
Yes, thus perpetuating the cycle. _Madoka_ is a bit dark that way. (I'd
suggest reading the WP entry on it, but it's a bit spoilery, and Madoka is
widely considered one of the best anime of the past decade even for people
uninterested in magical girl anime, so you might want to give it a shot
without reading plot summaries.)

------
omnibrain
And then there is the EVE Online "weapon tracking formula" figured out by
players.
[http://wiki.eveuniversity.org/Turret_Damage](http://wiki.eveuniversity.org/Turret_Damage)
Supposedly the Devs referred to this when they had to make adjustments.

------
lutusp
IMHO the author of this article needs to find out about MathJax (free BTW) --
it would have spared him those laborious math-related graphic image insertions
as well as their contrast with the page background, and look better besides.

MathJax example page:
[http://arachnoid.com/NormalDistribution](http://arachnoid.com/NormalDistribution)

~~~
stymaar
Mathjax is indeed a great tool, but I don't think one can add a custom
JavaScript library to a wikia page because it would be a massive XSS
vulnerability.

~~~
lutusp
> ... it would be a massive XSS vulnerability.

Yes, if the MathJax library were to be accessed remotely. This issue is
finessed by having a local copy of the library. Since it's free, many sites
host it locally (including mine).

But others including Reddit, which IMHO really needs this library also, won't
host it, I think on the basis that it isn't used by enough people to justify
linking it on every page. So there are definitely arguments against. Ideally
it would be a selectable option on a page-by-page basis.

~~~
andreareina
Is there an option for lazy loading? i.e., a lightwieght script that looks for
delimited text and pulls in the rest of the library if needed?

~~~
lutusp
> Is there an option for lazy loading?

I believe Apache can run user-defined scripts to perform this sort of thing --
in this case, look at a page's content and decide how to proceed. But high-
volume sites don't like such things because it dramatically slows page
loading.

~~~
andreareina
I was thinking client-side:

    
    
        <script>if (document.body.innerHTML.match(...)) {load_script(https://...)}</script>

